# Mirror Carp In Lake Erie Tribs???



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I love fishing the tributaries of Lake Erie year round for various species. Common carp are one of my favorite summer time species to hook into and they are quite abundant in the northern Ohio streams/rivers. I have never caught nor seen a mirror carp up here though. Has anyone ever caught a mirror in any of the Lake Erie tribs? Are they known to exist there?

John


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Looks Like A Mirror To Me...
http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20979
WLB is a good guy and fisherman!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep I get them now and then - this one is out of the Sandusky River a bit north of Fremont.


----------



## Buckibob1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Caught a 10 lb. on April 27, 2012 bottom fishing with a night crawler. First one i had ever seen. Strange looking but strong.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Anywhere there are common carp there will also be mirrors, it's just that some places have a higher percentage of mirror carp than others.

Nice fish, by the way.


----------

